

What is Web 3.0? - bincsearch
http://blog.bincsearch.com/?p=446

======
ram1024
you need thompson eye-phones to access 3.0.

what.. you never watched Johnny Mnemonic?

basically web 3.0 will herald more seamless integration of
computer->browser->webapplication, perhaps even bypassing the browser level
(gears anyone?). in addition we're going to see social-networking integrated
more fluidly, perhaps you won't need to access facebook or myspace but it will
run in your taskbar and configure how you see the internet based on your
profile, your friends list, everything you do on the internet.

and of course it culminates with microsoft making their own version and
integrating it to the OS, bypassing third party developers entirely.

